# Does Anyone Have A Rim Cross Section Diagram?



## Krakatoa (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello All,

I heard that there was a chart reproduced somewhere (maybe in one of the old bike newsletters) that showed rim cross sections and the dates and makes of the bikes they were used on. I don't have enough experience yet to know what is correct and what is not, and on most of the bikes I have at least one of the rims has been swapped out. It would be helpful as well when picking to know what I was looking at. Has anyone seen this chart?

thanks,

Nate


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 14, 2016)

I think Island Supply Catalog (and probably others) has what your looking for. I can some photos when I dig it out.


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/wheels.15170/


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 14, 2016)

WHICH ONE IS CONSIDERED THE DOUBLE DROP CENTER RIM
SCHWINN USED IN 34-35?


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 17, 2016)

I have the original blueprints


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHICH ONE IS CONSIDERED THE DOUBLE DROP CENTER RIM
> SCHWINN USED IN 34-35?



I think it was the straight side balloon rim.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2016)

I've always noticed that the Williams rim company advertised throughout the entire balloon tire era, but I can't say that I've ever seen a Williams rim.
Did they ever have any identification marks on them?
Or have I been looking at them all along and been assuming that they were made by Lobdell?


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks to all for your input thus far. I think with some work this could be a really useful reference thread. The original diagram I was referencing was one another bike guy showed me from his collection of old bike newsletters. It was not as above like the sales catalog sheet scan contributed by catfish (which is still very helpfulI) but rather it showed multiple rim cross sections identified by brand as well as some info as to the bike manufacturers that specified them and when approximately they used them. It was something that someone had obviously compiled after the production period had passed. The name of the newsletter escapes me but I hope to meet up with the fellow who had it in his bike info stash this weekend in Dudley~ Are you out there Jimmy? I need the skinny. By the way I will make a sign or something that identifies me by my Cabe handle so I can network with other members at the show.

Essentially my aim with starting this thread was to hopefully create a reference so one could determine whether the rims present on a found bike are correct for the maker and time period. And secondly to identify the actual companies that produced the various rim styles and hopefully untangle some of the confusion that the inevitable re-branding creates. This is poste in the Ballon Tire Section, however I would say that the time period covered should be the 20th C, as we have all had bikes that came with a much earlier rim on the back or front. Here is where I would like to see it go:

Try and keep posts to info only. If you have a question PM the relevant info poster. When you find the answer, then post the results and credit the member who helped you.

If you are contributing scans make them large enough to read legibly when zoomed in on.

Contribute only what you can substantiate. For instance if you are an expert on Colson Bikes say, you could describe the typical rim styles, sizes and timespans that are found on the various bikes they made, and if you know the brand or maker of that rim even better. A subset would be the tire brand, style name, and type that would be the correct original equipment for bike and rim.

Prime posts would include a cross section scan or several pictures of the actual rim plus dimensions, plus the correct nomenclature~ Again great contributions by ohdeebee and catfish, perfect! I have to admit one of my nagging questions is what does a double drop center vs triple drop center look like, it can be a confusing subject. Hook bead vs clincher vs glue on would be another great post. Etc. etc.

My observations so far include:

It's important to think about the actual company that produced the part vs the company that marketed, specified, or sold the parts often re-branding it several times in the process. Knowing that typically in 20th C. American production there are the companies that design and produce specific parts~ say pedals, seats, rims, chainrings, bars etc, (think Torrington, Persons, Wald etc.) and then there are the sales companies and jobbers that re-market these items, often times rebranding them for various different markets. Add to this the actual bike frame manufacturers who depending on the market segment they are producing the bike for specify different grades of equipment at different times based on availability, price constraints, etc.. Finally when these finished bikes produced get badged for the final seller~ say Ward's Hawthorne, Firestone, or Western Flyer, this all gets pretty confusing when 100 years or more has passed. Looking at ohdeebee's great post above I could perhaps speculate that Williams Steel Wheel produced rims for Lobdell for instance. I don't know this definitively, and it could be the wrong speculation, but that is where I am going with this. Just because a bike has a recognizable badge or recognizable brand name on it does not neccesarily mean that that brand actually produced the bikes or parts in house. For instance I initially thought incorrectly that the large/small teardrop chainring was a CWC identifier, but I find it was used on a variety of different branded bikes and was sourced from Wald, and I don't know at this point know enough about Wald to say if they made all or any of the parts they sold or rather sourced them from various true manufacturing concerns. But I digress these thoughts are probably a whole other thread or two.

If you've read all my rambling I hope it's been somewhat of a help and I hope an interesting direction to pusue. I know I have learned a tremendous amount in the short time I have been perusing this awesome site.

Cheers,

Nate


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2016)

Been meaning to start a thread like this myself. I'd be happy to post pics & any of my findings. There are several ballooner dropcenters, most made by Lobdell. The difference is in the bike manufacturer the rims are original to.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I think it was the straight side balloon rim.




THE RIMS SCHWINN USED IN 33-35 HAD BEADED EDGES.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2016)

So, since Lobdell and Willams produced identical profile rims throughout the same period of time, how do you tell them apart from each other?
I know that Lobdell had some makers mark stampings, but not always.
Has anyone seen a Williams rim with a makers mark?
I had a set of Troxel rims that were scripted.
Those were pretty unusual.


----------



## Boris (Oct 24, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHICH ONE IS CONSIDERED THE DOUBLE DROP CENTER RIM
> SCHWINN USED IN 34-35?




I would like to know exactly what is considered to be a double drop center as well.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 8, 2018)

Below is a 26" clincher that was on an early 30's motorbike project I have going.  I have seen them in other sizes, but not in this 1.5" wide 26" version in 36h.  Lobdel I believe?


----------



## SKPC (Oct 25, 2018)

Bump-rims......Edit above post.   I have seen these 26" rims mostly on 34 Hi-Lo's & other 34 bikes here on the cabe, but not on the ads in post #3.  These above were found on my late 33-framed colson. Anyone have advertising of this rim in 26"?


----------

